# O/T Great Car-mercial



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I just think this is the best one in quite a while...






The look on Washington's face driving into battle is classic. They picked the right guy for that part.
Great message in this commercial too. Makes you wanna buy American, if you can find it.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

_I don't always watch commercials, but when I do, I like ones like this._


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice one Rich. Here's one for the Bowtie minded:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Loved 'em both. Thanks guys!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool stuff there.:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't forget the third partner of the Detroit Three:






Oh man, the Blue Oval has got it covered on the commercial front:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ahhh, commercials. I have always believed that TV commercials are truly an art form.

These are my two faves from Ford:











This one from Nissan is pretty awesome too, for different reasons:






up next: faves from years gone by


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

And don't forget the one that won the "man of few words" award, also from that great crop of new Challenger commercials:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Chevy (the cars are kinda meh, but the concept and the music are great):






Chevy nostalgia:






Very cool Lincoln ad concept:






and an even better R/C Nissan:






a few more coming, i'm on a roll...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

One of my all time favorites, not for the car...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pontiac. Ahhh, the '80s... yeah, they pretty much sucked. But I loved these commercials.






Who knew the Beach Boys were into Rabbits?






I always dug this Dodge one for some reason:






And this isn't for cars per se, but rather for Kendall oil. It's what they do to the cars that makes it so cool, particularly the old Buick and Merc at the end:






ok, i better stop now. my YouTube favorites list is REALLY long.

--rick


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a few for KIA


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Why is this guy not going when the light turned green?? Very esoteric and gutsy ad.







And this one, obviously from the same agency, also packs it's punch at the end:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I gotta go clean off my key board.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The Nissan "Enjoy the ride commercials with Mr. K. were sweet!






Of course, Porsche doesn't actually have to make commercials:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

und teil zwei 











Of course, the same could be said of any car company that races. From Le Mans to Daytona, win on Sunday (or Saturday) and sell on Monday. For example:






Nice close up of the red bow tie at the finish...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*How can you forget...*

... funky cool Kia Soul:






Don't be the guy in the cardboard box...


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That corvette rocket commercial has possibly the most evil automotive noises ever put in a commercial.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I hadn't seen that one yet and thought it was fantastic! Gotta go check it out on the computer with the good speakers!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I could run the Corvette one and the Ford GT one back to back on endless loop whenever I'm in the slot dungeon. I'd say the GT commercial soundtrack gives the Corvette one a run for its money... and I'm generally a Chevy guy...

Oh, and the Kia Soul one with the hamsters... I click that EVERY TIME I see someone post it. And I laugh EVERY TIME I watch it. Brilliant.

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

My #1 favorite tv ad of all time is "The One." Rick posted it earlier in this very thread (post #6).

My #1 magazine ad is below... It says so much with so few words. Laser sharp marketing.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That's a good GTO ad Rolls. I also like the one with the Woodward ave. sign.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The Dodge one is very innovative. There is a 1988 Pontiac in there, black that came with the Buick Gran National drive train, very expensive car today.GTA. And the other Trans Am one where it burbs might be the best one.

The clannergen is a great one too. That GT 40 one is absolutly awsome.

The Nissan RC ones are amazing too. Real cool stuff.

And that Lincoln one is pretty freaking creative too.

All good stuff here. Just goes to show how much we all love our 1:1's around here.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

DesertSlot - That GTO ad with the Woodward Ave sign is an absolute stunner. 

You might know that the beautiful ad was pulled after only one appearance. It was a crafty, but blatant end run around the GM edict against racing. It complied with the edict, technically, but for all practical purposes, and certainly to the audience they were trying to reach, it flagrantly violated it. 

It is pretty powerful...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

pontiacfan1972 said:


> YouTube - Trans Am Commercial "Hungry"
> YouTube - Trans Am Commercial "Boo"


 
Finally some love for my Firebirds.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rolls said:


> DesertSlot - That GTO ad with the Woodward Ave sign is an absolute stunner.
> 
> You might know that the beautiful ad was pulled after only one appearance. It was a crafty, but blatant end run around the GM edict against racing. It complied with the edict, technically, but for all practical purposes, and certainly to the audience they were trying to reach, it flagrantly violated it.
> 
> It is pretty powerful...


Very cool; I've never seen that before. And check it out: I just found somewhere you can buy it as a big frameable piece of wall art:

http://www.classicautoadvertisements.com/?class=inventory&id=INV3&cid=30&ip=2&productid=269

though personally I'd go with this one:

http://www.classicautoadvertisements.com/?class=inventory&id=INV3&cid=19&productid=156

--rick


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That one takes the portfolio approach. And GM had a strong portfolio in those days.

The other portfolio one that comes to mind is on that same site, and you might like it, too.

http://classicautoads.ecrater.com/p/3544363/1968-gm-lineup-ad-poster-print


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Very cool; I've never seen that before. And check it out: I just found somewhere you can buy it as a big frameable piece of wall art:
> 
> though personally I'd go with this one:
> 
> ...



I love that 68 Buick GS 400 front and center. I might have to grab one of those, thanks rick for posting.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe, This ad was rejected by Buick. You had one kid bragging on the GS and the other ready to bounce anyone who came close to the driver's door. Ultimately, Buick's ad agency killed it because it was too confusing to the buyer.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

These used to crack me up as a kid.









And here's a funny one from dodge


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sometimes you can beat the competition in the garage...






Other times, you can get er done in the pits...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Those KIA commercials are my favorites!

Gotta post one for my beast-






Can't forget 'The Adventures of Wildchild". Mixes both 1/32 and HO scale slots:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

OK this isn't a car commercial but it's my favorite clip from one of the best car movies ever made. "Chinese bandits!" The old Project X '57 Chevy is so friggen bad-ass. I watch this when it's the dead of winter here in Chitown.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Shell Ferrari*

I can't believe no one, especially me, mentioned this one - a must see.

Crank up the speakers - the soundtrack alone would get it on the best commercials list.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yep forgot about that one- could watch that all day. :dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Still diggin this commercial. Happy 4th!



NTxSlotCars said:


> I just think this is the best one in quite a while...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St2FCxtlV7w&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...


----------

